# Thornseat Lodge, Near Strines/Bradfield.



## zero seven four (Jul 2, 2008)

It began one early July morning.. the sun rose over the skip of 0742 as he awoke, he was looking forward to today. At 8.30am he was in the Internet Cafe (liberation from struggle) seems the owner had ideas of anarchism somewhere, 0742 logged on, now it was more than just a number he had become joined by millions, as the brain dead nation went to work. Here drinking 2 very strong coffees, he was wired and ready to go. A little wander around before meeting time, it was three o' clock as the slavver-bus outlaws got into the jag (the baby seats were in the back of this slavver-mobile), as the tires screeched away, leaving our mark at the closing Rutland (images soon) we drove to S6 as here we were told apocalypse had visted.

Bit of history:

Thornseat Lodge was originally built in 1855 as a shooting lodge for William Jessop steel maker. It became a children's home in the 1930's and remained such up until the early 1980's Since then it has become derelict. from here

Thornseat Lodge, this was an hard mother to find and it was the gates that gave it to us, following some mad driving about looking at the village tarts in the shop window, priced 22 pence (small) and 33 pence for large, another 3p got you two Beast of Satan, we had them all.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 2, 2008)

Good stuff, 074. Really nice old building with lots of interesting details. Love your photos.


----------



## oldscrote (Jul 2, 2008)

oh man that is one seriously derelict place.Great photos,I reckon this building is having a great "senior moment".Is there a thread out there for the most derelict of derelict buildings award?


----------



## zero seven four (Jul 3, 2008)




----------

